# Barbirolli's funeral



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for being morbid, but I read somewhere a long time ago that Barbirolli had one of his recordings played at his funeral, and I've forgotten what it was, and I can't find it now. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, his recording of Mahler's Kindertotenlieder with Janet Baker was played.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

moody said:


> Yes, his recording of Mahler's Kindertotenlieder with Janet Baker was played.


I have no doubt you're right, but I would have thought _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen_ from the _Rueckertlieder _would have been a more apt choice. He recorded it twice with Baker for HMV (as it was then), once as part of the complete set, and once as a filler for the recording of _Kindertotenlieder _mentioned above. That latter performance is transcendent (as one might hope).


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for troubling everyone. I found it - http://www.emiclassics.com/releaseabout.php?rid=23283

Mr. Marchant appears to be correct.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

science said:


> I'm sorry for troubling everyone. I found it - http://www.emiclassics.com/releaseabout.php?rid=23283
> 
> Mr. Marchant appears to be correct.


Mr Marchant often is


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Mr Marchant often is


You're too kind!

Checking my vinyl, I see that the recording of the complete _Rueckertlieder _was with the New Philharmonia; the one-off was with the Halle, so that must have been the one played at the funeral. Although not a big JB fan, I must say these recordings are excellent and the CD science refers to is well worth buying.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> You're too kind!
> 
> Checking my vinyl, I see that the recording of the complete _Rueckertlieder _was with the New Philharmonia; the one-off was with the Halle, so that must have been the one played at the funeral. Although not a big JB fan, I must say these recordings are excellent and the CD science refers to is well worth buying.


You were right I misread the information.


----------

